# Condensador variable



## Gabriel22 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola, querría saber si alguien me podría explicar qué función tienen las patas de un condensador variable de la parte de la rueda(de la otra parte ya sé), he estado probando pero no obtengo resultados por experimentación ya que son 12 patas y hay muchas combinaciones que probar 

Si fuese posible, lo agradecería muchísimo.

El condensador es uno de Mitsumi. (¿La patilla Oscilador AM la tengo que usar, o sólo Antena y Tierra?) Es para hacer una radio galena.



Lo he preguntado ya 3 veces en otro post pero debe ser que lo pregunto mal o soy desagradable pero 3 posts->>>0 respuestas 

No sé por qué será. De todos modos, gracias de antemano y suerte!!



P.D:Adjunto pdf con la imagen del condensador, es la del medio.


----------



## mendek (Sep 2, 2009)

bueno pues aver si por aca encuentras algo 
http://www.ikkaro.com/condensador-variable-doble-cuerpo


----------



## Gabriel22 (Sep 2, 2009)

En esa página es un poco confuso , mira los comentarios y verás cómo la gente le dice que no lo explica muy bien. Además ni se parece al que tengo yo D

Ya he editado el mensaje con el archivo adjunto y alguna aclaración, sólo necesito saber qué funciones tienen las patillas de la parte de la rueda.


Gracias y suerte en todo lo que hagáis!



P.D:Resubí el pdf, que no era ese.


----------



## t10eggs (May 5, 2010)

goal disculpen nesesito saber como se conecta un condensador(capasitor) variable el 
que tengo es el sigiente

http://www.allproducts.com/manufacture97/mqcap/product5.jpg

Y lo pienso utilizar en el sigiente circuito! (transmisor fm)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/emisorafm/emisora.gif

bueno sin mas por el momento y con un sentido de alta urgencia espero su respuesta gracias =)


----------



## moises calderon (May 5, 2010)

Estimado amigo, al decir rueda te refieres al Trimmer que esta en la parte superior? ,bueno generalemente para realizar un radio galena,  depende tambien de la capacidad que te piden en el esquema,pero puedes unir los terminales de antena y oscilador y la capacidad se sumara, los otros terminales, que son de los trimmer sirven para realizar un ajuste fino al calibrar el receptor, en que se utilizan estos condensadores variables, ojala te ayude en algo mi respuesta, saludos


----------



## asterión (May 7, 2010)

Hi amigo, agarra cualquiera de las patas de los extremos y la del medio. Para estos casos es muy util usar un capacitometro, pero te voy diciendo que en el circuito que muestras hay dos conecciones basicamente. usa uno de los dos lados como una de ellas y la del centro. ahora que tambien las puedes usar tomando el centro como tierra comun y los dos extermos unidos, igual que poner dos condensadores en paralelo aumentaria la capacitancia.
Saludos


----------



## martima1 (Mar 1, 2011)

saludos a todos, la pregunta del amigo es cuando es un capacitor variable con 3 terminales, que se hace un puente entre el centro y uno de los extremos. pero cuando son de 4 termianles, ¿que sucede con la terminal 4 que no esta alineado con los tres anteriores sino esta frente a los 3?. Espero haberme explicado en mi pregunta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2011)

Mejor poné una foto !


Saludos !


----------



## fran97 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo aquí y me registre porque tenia una duda desde hace cierto tiempo. resulta que quiero montar una radio, cuyo circuito vi en un libro de tecnología y que muestro a continuación.

     Lo que pasa es que el condensador variable que compré tiene once patas, y no se como conectarlo.

     Adjunto fotos del condensador y del circuito a ver si alguien me puede decir como conectarlo para este fin. Muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2012)

Hola fran97, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Evidentemente es un capacitor de una radio AM/FM. Los puntos medios son la masa, y las patas de los extremos son las de los capacitores variables. Los de FM andan por los 30pF y los de AM por los 200 y pico. Fijate con el ohmetro, seguro que las patas de abajo están repetidas con las de arriba. ¿Tenés capacímetro en el tester? Sino hay que ir probando,pata del medio a masa e ir probando a ver cuál anda mejor. De paso muevo el tema a otro hilo que trata de lo mismo, para no crear varios temas iguales. Cuando consultes algo usá primero el buscador y colgás tu pegunta al final de un tema similar. Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jun 28, 2012)

Gracias, pero de electronica tengo un conocimiento muy basico, y no te entendi muy bien. ¿QUe patas tengo que conectar?


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2012)

Básicamente son todos iguales, de acuerdo al dibujo que te mando. Podés conectar las masas y probar cuál de los capacitores te sirve para tu circuito. Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jun 29, 2012)

A ver si entendi. resulta que este capacitor esta compuesto por dos no? y tengo que ver cual de los dos es ok? por cierto, las masas son las patitas no?


----------



## crimson (Jun 29, 2012)

En realidad son cuatro. Dos son de la sección de AM (oscilador y antena) estos miden más de 200pF y los otros son de la sección de FM (oscilador y antena) pero andan por los 30pF. Si no tenés capacímetro en el tester andá probando cuál funciona mejor en tu circuito. Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jun 29, 2012)

vale, creo que me interesan los de fm. lo que tengo que hacer entonces es medir con el capacimetro cuales miden 30pF no?


----------



## crimson (Jun 29, 2012)

Claro, incluso podés poner las patas de los extremos en paralelo, para tener un capacitor de 60pF (en paralelo las capacidades se suman, 30+30=60pF). Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jun 30, 2012)

Por cierto, en el circuito que mostré anteriormente, ¿donde se conectarían los bornes positivo y negativo de la pila?


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2012)

Sería algo así: el borne negativo a pata 4 del LM386 y la positiva a la pata 6. Yo agregaría un capacitor electrolítico de 100uF x 16V para desacoplar el amplificador, de lo contrario puede llegar a oscilar.
Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jul 18, 2012)

Me gustaría saber si el condensador variable que mostré anteriormente tiene polaridad, y en caso de que la respuesta fuera afirmativa, me gustaría saber como tengo que conectarlo.


----------



## crimson (Jul 18, 2012)

Hola fran97, no es precisamente "polaridad" lo que tiene, sino una forma determinada de conectarse, esto es (fijate en el post #12) que las patas del medio van a masa, y las de los costados al "lado caliente" del circuito sintonizado.
Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jul 18, 2012)

ya, pero en el circuito que puse yo solo estan conectadas dos patas.


----------



## crimson (Jul 18, 2012)

Volvemos al post #12: conectás a masa las patitas del medio y elegís alguna de los costados, vas probando hasta encontrar la que más te sirva. Dos van a tener poca capacidad, va a sintonizar poco y las otras dos tienen un poco más, te va a sintonizar mejor. Son cuatro posibilidades, no son muchas. Saludos C


----------



## fran97 (Jul 19, 2012)

¿que es la "masa"?


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2012)

fran97 dijo:


> ¿que es la "masa"?



Hola fran97, ésto te puede ilustrar un poco: *tierra = masa ?*

Saludos.


----------



## intel (Ago 2, 2012)

Buen día gente! 
Necesito saber como conecto un capacitor variable tipo polyvaricom, esos cuadraditos con 6 patas...Es para una emisora de radio FM que quiero armar, ya que no conseguí en la tienda de electrónica el que me pedía el diagrama lo rescate de un estéreo viejo y se que lo han usado a este mismo tipo en este proyecto pero estoy perdido en el momento de conectarlo. Creería que debo usar solo 2 pines del mismo ya que el circuito me pide un trimer común.

Desde ya muchas gracias, este es mi primer post desde los 18000 que voy leyendo de ustedes


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola intel, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Moví tu mensaje a este hilo, donde se trata tu tema. Recuerda:
*04)*_ No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno donde se habla de lo mismo. _*Usa el buscador.*
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Ago 2, 2012)

Ok ya me quedo claro lo del capacitor variable. ahora les muestro el esquema del circuito por que me esta haciendo dudar mucho sobre de de donde lo alimento y por donde le conecto el plus de señal de sonido :S se que le suprimo el mic y la R de polarizacion...pero no lo veo claro


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola intel, supongo que querés conectarle algún mp3 o salida de consola. Si es así te conviene hacerlo mediante un potenciómetro o preset de 10K tal como te mando en el dibujo, para adecuar el nivel de señal, porque si lo conectás directo probablemente sature la etapa de entrada.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Ago 3, 2012)

Bueno entiendo pero no me queda claro el esquema todavia nose si esta mal diseñado o yo confuso. Aunque ya desarrolle aparatos que me funcionan perfecto desde estos esqumas, este no le encuentro de donde meto el positivo al armar el circuito, veo el simbolo de tierra si pero estoy confundido jaja si podrias aclararme esto estoy seguro que no me vuelve a pasar. 
Gracias C y disculpa la molestia.


----------



## intel (Ago 3, 2012)

Ya aclare mis dudas sobre como desarrollar el diagrama creo. pero aun no capto ninguna señal de la emisora y nose que puedo hacer para saber que esta fallando...


----------



## crimson (Ago 3, 2012)

Hola intel, ¿porqué no armás el oscilador de acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/
está en el post #12, siempre me funcionó sin problemas, aparte podés armarte la sonda detectora.
Una de las claves está en los transistores, yo uso tipo BF494, BF959 o BF199, porque me ha pasado de encontrar BC548 o similares con muy bajo rendimiento en VHF.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Ago 4, 2012)

Genio C gracias, es mas sencillo todavía al parecer. Espero conseguir los componentes ya que en mi ciudad solo tengo 2 tiendas de electrónica y a veces se me complica porque no consigo lo que busco.
Mas tarde te comento Gracias C.


----------



## crimson (Ago 5, 2012)

Hola intel, para modular estos pequeños osciladores el método que mejor me anduvo fue el de sacar del colector del transistor ocilador un pequeño capacitor, de 4p7 máximo, y asociarlo a un zener de entre 24 y 36 V (estos osciladores trabajan como máximo con 12V así que el zener va a actuar como diodo en inversa). El zener está polarizado a la mitad de la tensión de alimentación, y por medio de un capacitor de 1uF, preferentemente multicapa o poliéster (no electrolítico) se inyecta la señal de audio del MP3 o lo que uses como fuente de señal. Si vas a usar un micrófono, hay que agregar el circuito de la derecha, con el transistor amplificador.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola Crimson aca te dejo el link. No hice el primero que me pasaste de usar el tester por que solo tengo un transistor bf494 en cuanto pueda ire a comprar lo que me haga falta. Podria hacer solo la parte del receptor con este bf494 que tengo para testear el transmisorsito este del link no? 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-...ini-transmisor-FM-por-menos-de-3-Dolares.html

Saludos Crim gracias!!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 26, 2012)

En realidad el segundo circuito *no es un receptor*, sino un medidor de intensidad de campo. Detecta la radiofrecuencia que irradia la bobina del transmisor y la transforma en tensión para que puedas verla en un tester. Mientras mejor sintonizado esté, mástensión leerá el tester.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok entiendo. tengo cable telefónico como vi en un post que subiste. tendría que hacer la bobina de 4 vueltas con un diámetro de 5/8 de pulgada para andar masomenos en los 100mHz?
Segun este link 
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54

Y utilizando el capacitor variable de 2,2 a 20pf de los rojitos.


----------



## crimson (Sep 27, 2012)

No te conviene el hilo telefónico para esas frecuencias, es preferible usar un alambre más grueso,
Ver el archivo adjunto 31838
del tipo que se usa en un transformador (fijate en la foto). Tratá de hacer el circuito que te mando:
Ver el archivo adjunto 31837
que está recontra - probado por un montón de pibes que lo han armado como trabajo práctico y nunca nos dio problemas. Guiate con la foto y vas a llegar a buen puerto.
Saludos C


----------



## intel (Sep 27, 2012)

Bueno Crim lo voy a hacer en cuanto consiga lo que me falta que en este caso los diodos o puedo reemplazarlos? el tema de los diodos se como funcionan y todo pero no se como puedo variarlos todavia de un codigo a otro... 
Saludos gracias!


----------



## msnjuegos (Ene 12, 2014)

Perdon por revivir el tema, pero es que tengo una duda muy relacionado con lo que plantean aca, es sobre los capacitores variables y su conexion en un circuito. Yo tengo uno muy parecido al que muestran acá en el post en el número #4.
El que poseo tiene 9 patitas en total: a un lado tiene 3 en la parte mas baja y otra mas corta al medio en la parte superior, y al otro lado tiene 5, tres en la parte mas baja y dos patitas arriba de los extremos (no tiene en el medio).  No pongo fotos porque el foro no me lo permite
El caso es que no se como conectarlo a un circuito, que clables va a cual? (el condensador va en paralelo con una bobina)
 ¿que patas conecto a qué cables?


----------

